# Dorito Crumbed Trout



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Got tired of pan seared trout with lemon, redfish magic, tony saturee, old Bay, ranch, salsa etc.....

Decided to crumb some trout in crushed up nacho cheese and cool ranch Dorito crumbs. 

Flour, egg wash, garlic bread crumbs, then chips. 

Cool ranch wasn't too strong but the nacho cheese was delicious. 

I've heard barbeque chips are good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love it! wound up on a floating cabin in Baffin Bay, Tx once with no utensils or condiments. we battered or fish with crushed pringles. bbq, sour cream and originals. it was great. ever since, i've never been afraid to try something new.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dang that looks good... Trade some Trout for Chicken?


----------

